# NBD: ESP LTD J-205



## pkgitar (Feb 22, 2014)

Picked up this at almost half price new to use as a recording bass.
I think these (along with the 4 string 204) were unveiled at NAMM'11, but there is not a lot of info or opinions about them around.

Since I am primarily a guitarist the narrow neck and string spacing is perfect and much less tiring to play compared to my (4 string) Fender Jazz Bass Special. And the ESP "think U neck contour" shape is always lovely.
Only had to adjust the truss rod when it came, intonation was perfect and string height was actually really low and the buzz disappeared once the neck had some relief to it.
Never been a fan of sunburst, but with the tortoise pickguard I think it looks classy.

Short clip to listen to while scrolling the less than perfect phone pictars!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/per-kristian-vinje/esp-ltd-j-205-mini-tone-test[/SC]


----------



## danresn (Feb 23, 2014)

I've always been a big fan of ESP basses. That thin U always feels fantastic


----------



## lewstherin006 (Feb 26, 2014)

congrats bro that thing is awesome!


----------

